# How do I find out if AVG fried my internet connection?



## Dayd (Dec 14, 2008)

I suspected I had a virus in my Computer that had bypassed Avast so I installed AVG Free and scanned my system. It found about 20 problems, one of which in system 32, healed what it could and moved the rest in the vault.

A few hours later AVG told me that the program isn't running correctly and needs to be reinstalled. I uninstalled it, reinstalled it and connected to the internet to update it, only it won't connect to any page and Azureus Vuse is telling me that it is being firewalled and that some sochet is being used. Here are the errors:
ERROR:socket Selector.open() failed 10 times in a row, aborting. Azureus /Java is likely being firewalled!
ERROR: unable to bind TCP incoming server socket to 20735. Unrecognized WIndows sockets error: 10106:socket
ERROR: Failed to establish listen on port UDP:20735. Check that other applications aren't already using this port.

Windows can't find my firewall because it can't seem to find the program to which it was attached (which ever that may be, I have no idea) and Mozilla and IE open to a blank page (with only the toolbars) instead of Yahoo (my homepage). 
What happened and how do I fix it?


----------

